# Wanting to move to Greece



## IasonLevy69 (Oct 8, 2017)

Hi guys & gals

My partner and I would like to move to Greece but I would need a job to support us.

I have already done some research into English speaking jobs in Greece, but thought it may be wise to speak to you guys as well. I have worked in payroll for the past 30 years in the UK and have also worked with international payrolls for the past 6 years, although not including Greece. I found that I was fairly quick to grasp the basics of overseas taxation and although I'm not fussy on the work I do once we move to Greece, it would be nice to continue to use my skill set.

It would be amazing if anyone out there knew of any vacancies, or could point me in the right direction. Thank you for any help you can provide.

My second question is about health care. I presume I would need medical insurance as I am on a few medications for arthritis. Are you able to tell me more about the Greek health care system and if there any recommended healthcare providers I could contact.

Again many thanks for any help you can provide. I look forward to speaking to you all soon.

Best regards
Iason


----------



## DavidFontaine (Jan 30, 2014)

IasonLevy69 said:


> Hi guys & gals
> 
> My partner and I would like to move to Greece but I would need a job to support us.
> 
> ...


As you probably noticed, this forum is dead. The reason is that most expats have left as it's not financially viable for most to make it work here. You have close to no chance of getting an English speaking job here. You have even less chance of getting a job that will pay enough to support 2 people. I live here and see people come and go every day when they realise there is no work for them.

Sorry to burst your bubble


----------

